# Denver/ Chicago Trade



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am ready to give up on Benny the Bull's fat arse, is he not working out in the off season? I don't buy the excuse that he had a horn injury that kept him away from hoops gym, he's just a lazy beast that would rather eat grass than bust his arse. 

Here's the trade: 

Benny the Bull for Rocky the Cougar.

Rocky is a freekin stud with huge upside. He is well respected in mascot circles and he's Charles Barkley's favorite. He has mad hops(courtesy of trampoline) and keeps in shape.

Let's trade Benny's Rocky Mountain Oysters for a predator that will help the team now! 


Sorry for the lame post but all these trade ideas are making me crazy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I actually proposed a Benny the Bull for the Hornets mascot and "future considerations" a few days ago.

I agree that Benny the Bull has seen better days.

What about the suns gorilla? Is he still kickin' it?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry Futuristxen I didn't see your proposal. The Gorilla has always kinda of rubbed me the wrong way so I would have to avoid him. 

the other thing I heard about Benny is he ain't a real bull, I hear Benny has already lost his oysters. We already got enough players on the roster with out balls. Rocky must be intact, why else would a Cougar where pants?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What about the sonics one?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

From what I've heard Squatch is untouchable, not that the Sonics wouldn't trade him but he's rumored to be a biter. OTOH I do believe Squatch could bring to the table some of the same things Erobbery does. Squatch has some bad hair and is a slasher, he also likes shiney objects. Flat screens with aquarium screen savers keep Squatch entertained for hours much like our very own Erobbery.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I can't say it any other way but I can't stop laughing, keep it going. Funny stuff.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Excuse me, but do any of these trdes work within the Collective bargaining Agreement?

Sorry to have to interject some reality in this conversation. 

:grinning:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

So this is how you treat someone so loyal. Thanks guys.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn it Rocky is Base Year Compensated. Maybe we have to pursue Squatch more actively? 

What does a Sassquatch eat anyway? I know Cougars like deer, racoons and lately California mountain bikers. Here in Colorado, Rocky goes after bikers but only if they are wearing lycra. 
Maybe Squatch would be partial to Deep Dish or some vienna dogs? 

Yeah I was just being crazy wanting Rocky, anyway I hear Rocky was damaged with one of Sir Charles low blows. Now Squatch, he wears shorts. hmmm


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Mad, Cow?*



> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> So this is how you treat someone so loyal. Thanks guys.


Well Benny your worth has fallen, nobody wants American beef. Just ask Marcus Fizer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about Thunder?

It says on NBA.com:
"Name: Thunder 
Position: High-Flying Logo Man 

Height: Stands above the clouds 

Weight: Lighter than air 

First Appearance: June 19, 1997, during a sudden cloud burst 

Birthplace: Upper Atmosphere 

High School: Sir Slam-A-Lot High School 

College: Dunk-U-Very Much University 

Drafted By: Golden State Warriors, first round, 1997 Mascot Supplemental Draft 

How Acquired: Recruited by a Warriors talent scout, via worldwide search

Professional Experience: Currently in fifth NBA Season


Contract: Signed undisclosed contract on June 19, 1997 

Accomplishments: Has dunked over Jamie Foxx, ex-49ers Roger Craig, Gold medal skater Kristi Yamaguchi, Pete Sampras, and many brave Warriors fans. 

Patented Dunks Include: 
Thundersault with added funk: While Thunder is in the middle of a front flip, he brings the ball through his legs and completes the flip, dunking the ball. 
Double Funk: This dunk requires extremely fast hands. Thunder brings the ball in between his left leg, back around and through his right leg while soaring through the air, then dunks. 

Hobbies: Golden State Warriors No. 1 supporter, meteorology, flying ... Miscellaneous: Full name is ThunderBolt ... Parents are Brenda Bolt and Charles Charger ... A most eligible bachelor ... Childhood heroes are Spider-Man and The Mighty Thor ... Would love to meet Halle Berry and Jackie Chan ... Possesses a large heart and ability to touch lives (he loves kids)."




You see that part about having a big heart? We want heart guys. I'm a little troubled by him being an eligible bachelor and only a few lines later "he loves kids". But I'm sure that's not how I think it is.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A deal that send

Bulls trade


and Eddy

recieve

Sasquatch




Sonics trade

Sasquatch

recieve 

Benny

Bulls why? Get a superstar macot for a past his prime 1


Sonics why? they trade a superstar mascot for a old fat mascot that has championship experience that can propel them through the playoffs.

Than Bulls bring up Tony the Tiger from the NBDL and cut off his cereal contract

New Bulls starting Lineup

*PG-Kirk Hinrich* 











*SG-Tony* 











*SF-Da Bull* 












*PF- Sasquatch* 










*C- Tyson Chandler*


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

WTF ?! No profanity - Thanks, T6ftHurd Gorrilla ?

That guy's like a dinosaur. He's been in the league since 1980. I hope you don't expect him to do more than 3 dunks a game.



















Judging by these photos he also seems to like to play in freedom. It seems like he's another one of those "street mascots" who isn't really interested in the game. He's also so one dimensional it's unbelievable. I've seen him a lot, and all he does is that flip dunk. If you're expecting a veteran presence this guy isn't it. He's definitely a cancer. I'm sure the suns have tried to trade him away but his salary's been too heavy for other teams. Stay clear of the gorilla. Being in the league since 1980, you think he'd get it.

Benny might be old but at least he is a good influence on the young guys. I look at him as mascot/coach for Da Bull (hmm I wouldn't be so opposed to trading Da Bull for a PROVEN mascot, I mean how long do we have to wait really) who's got potential of his own. 

No more stupid trade proposals, please. Stop wasting bandwith.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know. Look at the defense the Gorilla is applying on that kid in the Marion jersey?

He could teach Jamal a few things.:yes: 

And how about Scott Williams there in the background?

The Bulls really lost out on that guy. The magic was gone after he left. I know we still won a few championships. But it just wasn't the same without Scotty Williams.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't know if we watch the same gorrilla. Do you even watch him ?

His defense is so overrated, it's not funny. I've yet to see him make a defensive stop, his game is just the flip dunk.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Being a little kid living in Chicago during a time when Scott Williams was everybody's favorite bench player and having your name be the same as his...isn't that every kid's dream. If only I still had my customized Scott Williams jersey.


----------

